# Which has better selection of blu-ray rentals?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Netflix or Blockbuster?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Netflix probably has a larger library. However, it can take a while to get new releases. I finally got Surrogates this week.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

I think for ease of service, I'd say Netflix, actually not sure about the numbers, but yeah, you're going to have to get your hand in there early otherwise all the copies of new releases will be taken.


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't believe Blockbuster charges extra for BD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's one review comparison...

http://www.blue-rayrental.com/blockbustervsnetflix.html


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Galley said:


> I don't believe Blockbuster charges extra for BD.


You are correct.


----------

